# Soucis numéro de série



## nickos_fr (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour

je crois que je me suis fait refiler une contre façon 
c'est étrange j'ai toute les fonctions et le animations mais quand je vais dans general/information/ je ne les trouve pas je voulais voir la version pour la spacialisation du son
du coup quand je vais dans bluetooth j'ai un numero de serie et une version mais ce n'est pas le même que celui gravé sur les airpod ça me parait gros tout de même ???
Comment c'est possible? quand je rentre le n de serie sur la boite les airpod et le boitier de recharge apple care et bon quand je rentre le n de serie qui s'affiche dans le iphone ça me dit que le produit à été remplacé bla bla bla


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Septembre 2020)

Pas très clair tout ça, tu pourrais faire une capture d'écran de la page Apple care et la poster ici, ce serait plus clair.


----------



## nickos_fr (23 Septembre 2020)

c’est simple quand je mets le numéro de série qui s’affiche sur mon iphone il me dit que le produit a deja été remplacé quand je rentre le numéro de série gravé sur les écouteurs sur le boîtier et la boîte j’ai les info comme quoi il sont sous garantie 
pour le firmware je suis sous ios 14 donc normal que je ne le trouvais pas dans general / informations ça a changé de place avec ios 14 il faut cliquer sur le i à droite  du nom dans bluetooth  mais il est en 0B896 et évidemment j’ai essayé de le laisser branché comme il disent mais ça bouge pas 
merci


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Septembre 2020)

De 1: les écouteurs et l'IPhone ont juste rien à voir a ce niveau là.

De 2: le Bluetooth dans l'IPhone n'a rien à voir non plus, Il fait que tu prenne le numéro de série qui est dedans, et pas autre chose.

De 3: c'est quel modèle que tu as ? Acheté où ?

Et puis tu remarque vite si c'est un faux avec la qualité générale de l'appareil.


----------



## nickos_fr (24 Septembre 2020)

la qualité générale est excellente même le son est bon sauf la réduction de bruit qui ne fonctionne pas quand on l’active on peux bien switcher entre les 3 modes mais on ne perçoit aucune différence    je mettrai des photos mais a priori c’est une contrefaçon car je n’ai pas juste made in china en bas à droite de la boîte mais apple.
acheter sur le bon coin à une personne qui les avait reçu en cadeau mais en possédait déjà, j’avais vérifié le numéro de série il fonctionne au niveau de l’AppleCare  les numéros de série sont présents sur le boîtier chaque écouteurs et la boîte  mais une fois qu’on branche les écouteurs sur le iPhone le numéro de serie est différent
je n’ai évidemment pas les coordonnées du vendeur car nous avons communiqué via la messagerie de leboncoin par contre j’ai vu qu’il en met toujours en circulation je ne sais pas si je dois porter plainte auprès de la police  ou aller voir un Apple Store directement pour qu’il s’occupe de l’affaire.

l’annonce c’etait
AirPods Pro a vendre neuf , à récupérer sur place, cadeau sauf que j’en possède déjà donc je les vends à un prix largement raisonnable de 90€ pour m’en débarrasser rapidement. Pas sérieux s’abstenir merci.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2020)

nickos_fr a dit:


> acheter sur le bon coin à une personne qui les avait reçu en cadeau mais en possédait déjà


C'est sûr que ça pue un peu, surtout le "prix largement raisonnable"…
Tu n'as pas un Apple store ou autre APR proche de chez toi ?


----------



## nickos_fr (24 Septembre 2020)

jusqu'a maintenant j'ai toujours acheté mes produit apple d'occaz jamais eu de soucis  mais là.... je pensais pas que les copies étaient poussé à ce point :/
la personne faisait serieuse et le n° de serie ok
j'ai flouté le n de serie


----------



## nickos_fr (24 Septembre 2020)

normalement j'ai appris par la suite que sur les vrai au dos en bas à droite était juste marqué made in china








						Comment reconnaître des FAUX Airpods Pro ?
					

Vrai VS faux Airpods Pro : Les critères qui les différencient.Partage cette vidéo ! Et Abonne toi pour voir mes prochains tests Vrais Airpods Pro : http://...




					youtu.be


----------



## nickos_fr (24 Septembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> De 1: les écouteurs et l'IPhone ont juste rien à voir a ce niveau là.
> 
> De 2: le Bluetooth dans l'IPhone n'a rien à voir non plus, Il fait que tu prenne le numéro de série qui est dedans, et pas autre chose.
> 
> ...



maintenant sous ios 14 le menu de reglage des airpods et le n de serie on y accede en touchant le nom des airpod dans bluetooth
sinon quand j'ouvre le boitier à coté du iphone j'ai bien la petite animation ect....


----------



## nickos_fr (29 Septembre 2020)

Bon bin fausse alerte ce devait etre des vrai en fait je ressort de l'applestore avec des tout nouveaux en remplacement


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2020)

nickos_fr a dit:


> Bon bin fausse alerte ce devait etre des vrai en fait je ressort de l'applestore avec des tout nouveaux en remplacement


Tant mieux pour toi alors


----------



## WaZzup (20 Octobre 2020)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi. même version, même problème acheté également sur leboncoin.fr.
Comment as tu fait pour te faire échanger les écouteurs sachant que tu ne l'ais à pas acheté neuf en boutique?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2020)

WaZzup a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi. même version, même problème acheté également sur leboncoin.fr.
> Comment as tu fait pour te faire échanger les écouteurs sachant que tu ne l'ais à pas acheté neuf en boutique?


Post #10, il a été en Apple Store. Manifestement les écouteurs étaient des modèles Apple défectueux.


----------



## JChris64 (3 Novembre 2020)

bonjour, 
je me permets de venir ici car j'avais ouvert un post qui m'a été supprimé car doublon apparement.
souhaitant également acheter de saiprods (mais surement en occasion, vu le prix), je voudrais savoir si les possesseurs d'air pods 2 pouvaient mettre une photo ici, de la boite coté numéro de série svp..
il me semble que les authentiques sont tous les mêmes, j'aimerais vérifier afin de ne pas me faire avoir.
merci d'avance


----------



## Tristan_bzx (21 Décembre 2020)

nickos_fr a dit:


> Bon bin fausse alerte ce devait etre des vrai en fait je ressort de l'applestore avec des tout nouveaux en remplacement


que leurs a tu dit exactement stp ?


----------



## Quentin4449 (24 Avril 2021)

nickos_fr a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je crois que je me suis fait refiler une contre façon
> c'est étrange j'ai toute les fonctions et le animations mais quand je vais dans general/information/ je ne les trouve pas je voulais voir la version pour la spacialisation du son
> ...


Salut, j’ai le même soucis, on pourrait-on te contacter ? Les forums sont pas très pratique pour des petites discussions..


----------



## Quentin4449 (24 Avril 2021)

nickos_fr a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je crois que je me suis fait refiler une contre façon
> c'est étrange j'ai toute les fonctions et le animations mais quand je vais dans general/information/ je ne les trouve pas je voulais voir la version pour la spacialisation du son
> ...


Salut, j’ai le même soucis, on pourrait-on te contacter ? Les forums sont pas très pratique pour des petites discussions..


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2021)

Quentin4449 a dit:


> Salut, j’ai le même soucis, on pourrait-on te contacter ? Les forums sont pas très pratique pour des petites discussions..


Le but d'un forum est de partager les demandes et les solutions afin que tout le monde en profite.
Donc le mieux est toujours d'exposer clairement son souci et d'espèrer que quelqu’un vienne aider.


----------



## Quentin4449 (25 Avril 2021)

Très bien, j’explique mon problème : 
J’ai acheter des AirPods Pro depuis peu sur Leboncoin, AirPods Neuf sous blister à un prix cohérent (170€). Avant l’achat j’ai vérifier numéro de série, le vendeur m’a également envoyer la facture. 
Suite à un problème de grésillement sur l’écouteur droit, (problème présent sur certains écouteurs) j’ai contacté l’assistance d’Apple.
Lorsque nous allions programmé un remplacement nous avons remarqué un problème, j’ai 2 numéros de série, un présent sur boîte (emballage); boîte de recharge et écouteurs et un autre numéro de série (différent) présent dans mes paramètres, information... 
À noter que les deux numéros de série sont répertoriés sur le site d’Apple


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

Que vous répond Apple ?


----------



## Quentin4449 (25 Avril 2021)

Alors suite à un long moment d’échange, j’ai été basculé vers un des responsables techniques, qui pour au final me dire qu’il avait jamais vu ça. Car les 2 numéros de série n’étant pas des numéros de série de contre façon. Et que valais mieux que j’aille dans un magasin agréé, j’irais quand je pourrais dans ~2 semaines..


----------

